# Smoking Goose and Duck Breast



## veener88 (Oct 29, 2006)

I just got back from the back yard and between my buddies and I have have 3 geese and 3 ducks to smoke. We have just breasted them out. I am wondering what is the best way to smoke these? Should I brine them? I have never done wild game meat and for me I got my first Goose and Duck and started hunting last year. Since we want to smoke them and then freeze some I am only going to cook them up to about 145 and then when we want to cook them for a meal we just put them in a cast iron pan and we are set. That way we do not dry them out. 

Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## ultramag (Oct 29, 2006)

I like them marinated in Italian dressing at least overnight and then wrapped in bacon. The bacon doesn't have to cover every little bit of meat, just added for a little juice and flavor. 

I don't know if your into jerky or not but I make alot of jerky with duck and goose also. It's pretty good stuff!


----------



## veener88 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks,

That sounds nice and simple.  And for me simple is best.  

BTW this is a picture of mongos work.


----------



## ultramag (Oct 30, 2006)

Yup, they are pretty easy to make that way Veneer. If ya want even a little quicker cut the breast up into 4 to 6 pieces and grill it instead. If you grill I recommend wrapping comepletly in bacon as it helps protect the meat. I just use toothpicks to hold it on.

Good boy Mongo!!! I just love a good hunting dog. I've never personally had a good water dog but have sat in a blind with several. I've had a couple good bird dogs back when we had birds and many good hounds both beagle and coon.


----------



## cheech (Dec 2, 2006)

ditto the bacon. I have smoked a bunch of goose brined, and wrapped in bacon. All good stuff


----------

